# Wheelchair Costume Challenge



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I won't bore you with the details but I'm in a wheelchair for awhile. My nephew is having Halloween at his house and I'd like to figure out something I can disguise my wheelchair with.

It can't have a lot of material around the wheels that would get caught and he's doing a pirate theme yard haunt.So maybe something pirate themed. doesn't have to be however. 

I'd have to be able to wheel myself around too. 

One more requirement is it would have to be something I could put on it when I got there and put on it while sitting in it or have help a little help. 

Ideally I'd like to disguise it as something else. No clue where to start. It's the only participating I'll be able to do this year.

Thank you all in advance!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm....i don't know, since it's a pirate theme..well, maybe you could sort of make it look like your in a mini pirate ship...not sure how you would do that...but its an idea, other then that, why would you want to disguise it? an alternative would be to wrap som glow stick around the arm rests, and maybe some spider webs on the back of the chair away from the wheels.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

a few quick idea , there's Davros or a dalek from Dr Who , Xivaer from x men, Steven Hawkins, you could go more elaborate and be the victim of a creature attack.
http://www.solentnews.biz/images/davros3.jpg


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

how about this?
http://specialchildren.about.com/gi...-and-crafts/season/feature/costume_entryfred/

or this?
http://specialchildren.about.com/gi...ts-and-crafts/season/feature/famf0900drummer/


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

not real piratey, but how 'bout a Jack-In-The-Box?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not piratey at all, but how about Dr. Finkelstein from TNBC?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Not piratey, but might give you some more ideas.
http://www.bridgeschool.org/activities/halloween/index.php


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Some excellent costumes there - wouldn't have thought you could do so much with a wheelchair!

You could do a variation on the drummer and turn your wheelchair into a cannon!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

mrs doc thought of going as the Pirate King with you chair as the throne or going waste deep in a treasure chest covering the chair


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

All really good ideas!!! I just have to keep it simple enough that I can put it on when I get there. I'm using a loner chair right now so won't know the actual dimensions until I get mine. Maybe next week.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> ... turn your wheelchair into a cannon!


That's what I was thinking too...
Maybe you could use one of those card board tubes for pouring cement. Maybe you could use a clamp or something to make a brace to support the barrel and attach it to the foot rests on the chair.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...I can't make better suggestions that those that Sharpobject pointed to. That Fred Flintstone car cracks me up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

One year I had a tot come to the house with his chair decorated as a school bus, and he was the driver. His parents made the bus out of plywood with a frame held up by the chair. They just slipped it over the chair and it just took about a minute to put on. You could do the same thing as a dingy or rowboat. Just a thought, you might make yours out of styrofoam board (I just saw some at Dollar Tree and Michaels). It would be lighter weight to push the chair around with. Or the shark attack victim from Black Cat's pictures might work in a pirate theme. Let us see pictures on what ever you decide.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Dress up as a pirate in a little rowboat. Make the boat out of foam, so it's light and giving for donning and doffing as well as not restricting the chair.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait a minute! Just because you're in a chair doesn't mean you have to not participate! Plug in the leaf blower, hide it in the bushes or under the porch...put the surge protector strip in your lap and scare away!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The rowboat idea sounds good to me. Just one part that slips over your head and rests on the chair. Maybe drap some blue cloth around the edge of the boat for water, add some oars, a parrot and a eye patch and your ready.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

in the movie "Saved!" the boy in the wheelchair went as a roller skate. I thought that was an awesome idea!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't help you out now, but maybe get you some ideas for next year. I am a DME supplier and one of my client's is throwing a Halloween cabaret for his non profit corp based on Project Walk so there will be lots of chairs and lots of costumes. But everybody's keeping their costumes secret! I won't be there but will try to get you some pics. Good luck!


----------

